# Kann ein Netbook sowas?



## Sunjy (14. April 2009)

Servus leute.


Nach langem überlegen wie ich auf sehr langen Radtouren eine menge kartenmaterial oder ellenlange ausrducke von wegen und routen etwas platz und gewicht sparen kann ist mir die idee gekommen ein kleines netbook zu kaufen und darüber dann über Google Earth und kartenmaterial immer auf dem laufenden zu sein wie ich die nächsten Kilometer hinter mich bringe.


So nun zu meiner frage... Gibt es ne möglichkeit ein usb gerät oder ein netbook selbst das via programm geordet werden kann..., Also quasi das ich etwas installiere wo mir dann per signal angezeigt wird wo ich mich gerade au f der welt befinde per gps oder sonstiges? weil das wäre wirklich perfekt für meine zwecke. Und wenn ja was brauch ich dafür?

Und ist ein netbook leistungsstark genug damit ich per google earth arbeiten kann? kenn mich mit den Atom CPUs nich aus sorry.

Und gibt es evtl ein Outdoor netbook hab so keins gefunden aber falls einer von euch eins kennt wäre klasse... sprich wasserfest schmutzgeschütz ect.

Und falls nich is das gewicht ganz ganz wichtig falls jemand ein sehr leichtet netbook kennt wäre ich auch hier für hilfe sehr dankbar.


So leute nun seit ihr gefragt bin gespannt ob man sowas machen kann.


Gruß Sunjy


----------



## STSLeon (14. April 2009)

Blöde Frage aber warum willst du für sowas ein Netbook? GPS-Geräte mit Karten gibt es seit Jahren, auch für Fahrradfahrer. Dann ist die Lenkerhaltung auch gleich mit dabei


----------



## fenguri (14. April 2009)

schau dir doch mal den garmin edge an.
das ist ein fahrrad computer cardiograph und gps system in einem.
wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht kannst du auch am computer deine route planen und auf den edge uebertragen, auswerten kannst du im anshcluss die von dir gefahrene strecke.

das geraet ist also perfekt fuer die rputenplanung und trainigssteuerung.

mfg


----------



## Sunjy (14. April 2009)

Ja mir gehts darum das falls ich das auf dem netbook übertragen kann für weniger gewicht ein gerät habe an dem ich meine route machen kann und auch die fotos die unterm tag geschossen werden ansehen und speichern kann und vieles mehr.

Ich brauch ja nich zwingend ein gerät das mir ständig den aktuellen standort zeigt... sondern nur falls man mal wissen muss wo man ist mann das evtl nachsehen könnte.

Deshalb wollte ich wissen ob man für sowas ein netbook nutzen kann.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Kadauz (14. April 2009)

Naja, theoretisch sollte das funktionieren. Soweit ich weiß gibt es GPS Express Cards, die du bei manchen Netbooks seitlich (mit Express Card Slot) einschieben kannst. Die sind aber schön teuer...


----------



## Sunjy (14. April 2009)

Könnte mir jemand sone karte mal linken bitte?


hab mal gegoogelt aber glaub ich such da mit dem falschen begriff.


----------



## dot (14. April 2009)

Warum orientierst du dich nicht nach einem billigen PDA/MDA + GPS Empgaenger. Der Vorteil ist vorallem, dass er viel kleiner und leichter ist. Fotos kannst du dann immer noch per USB Kabel auf die nachruestbare SD-Karte zwischenspeichern kannst. Wobei ich aber nicht glaube, dass du ein normales Routing-Programm ala Tomtom nutzen kannst.


----------



## Sunjy (14. April 2009)

Hehe

Jo danke für die tipps...


Aber es geht mir darum wenn wir alpenüberquerungen oder in andere Länder fahren was ja mehrere wochen dauert einfach mal die möglichkeit habe auch ins internet zu gehen... gut könnte ich mit nem guten handy auch aber das is einfach nich wirklich was für mich...

Die möglichkeit mit nem rund 1000Gramm schweren netbook Google Earth/Maps zu nutzen vielleicht ein gps gestützes naviprogramm (was traumhaft wäre) Dazu noch am abend bilder anzusehen evtl mal bissl musik am feuer zu hören oder Emails zu checken (ka obs möglich ist) wären einfach genial und genau das was ich mir vorstelle.

jetzt geht mir nur darum... welches netbook wäre dafür am geeignsten habe grad einen usb gps stick gesehen für knapp 50 Euro was ok wäre falls die Softwäre nich übermenschlich teuer wäre... wie gesagt kein plan ob das alles Funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle... aber deswegen bin ich ja hier^^.


Gruß und dank Sunjy


----------



## Cheater (15. April 2009)

also wie das speziel mit den usb dingern is kann ich dir nicht sagen. ich hab allerdings noch ne karte fürn expresscard slot gefunden, mit der du auch ins internet gehen könntest. allerdings kriegst du die entweder nur über nen vertrag oder für 150€ bei ebay. wahrscheinlich wäre die usb antenne da die bessere alternative. 
GPS Modul

Grundsätzlich wird sich jedes Netbook dazu eignen. Eigentlich sollte doch jetzt im April auch das erste von Asus mit dvd laufwerk kommen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Wenn nicht ist das Asus 1000HE auch sehr zu empfehlen. aber da kommt es dann doch sehr auf den eigenen geschmack an.

MfG Cheater


----------



## Sunjy (15. April 2009)

Also ich denke ich werde das mal mit dem Acer 110L versuchen... 

is zwar nur ein 9Zoll display aber ob ich beim surfen bissl scroolen muss is mir eigentlich egal.. .Dafür is es leicht und gehen auch 1.5Gb Ram rein was denke ich für alle anwendungen ausreichen sollte.


Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## rebel4life (17. April 2009)

Schau dir ein X61 an. Das kaufst du mit einem GPS Empfänger und dem UltraBay Akku, dann kannst du auch auf Touren navigieren ohne von der Steckdose abhängig zu sein. 

Im Ernst:

Vergiss dein Vorhaben. Kauf dir entweder einen PDA oder ein Navi, ich würde aber eher Karten bevorzugen, glaubs mir, du bist spätestens dann froh, wenn der Akku leer ist.


----------



## fenguri (18. April 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Vergiss dein Vorhaben. Kauf dir entweder einen PDA oder ein Navi, ich würde aber eher Karten bevorzugen, glaubs mir, du bist spätestens dann froh, wenn der Akku leer ist.



Word !

viel bringen wirds dir nicht.
zumal die akkus auch nicht ewig halten, der pda ist wenigstens so gross das er dich auf einer tour nicht sonderlich stoert. ich weiss aber auch wie du faehrst, also mit einem tourenrad und x kg gepaeck dabei oder eher sportlich nur mit dem noetigsten ausgeruestet.

ich bin eher der rennradler und da wuerde mich so ein klobiges netbook schon stoeren. dazu kommt natuerlich auch, wenn du die alpen durch tourst hast du nicht immer empfang mit einem internet stick, keine ahnung wie es dort mit gps ausschaut.

mfg


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2009)

In den Alpen geht das so einigermaßen, müsste ich mal den Bruder fragen, der kennt sich ziemlich gut mit GPS aus, aber ich schätze mal dass es immer wieder Funklöcher geben wird bzw. du weniger als 3 Satelliten bekommst. Zuletzt hast du dann Pech und hast zwar 3 Satelliten, aber einen amerikanischen, der gibt dir dann gerne eine Missweisung von 50-100 Metern und die kannst du ohne Fixpunkte bzw. andere Satelliten nicht ausgleichen.


Ich finde es doof, wenn die Leute meinen, dass GPS die Allheillösung sei, denn die ist es nunmal nicht. Viele, die mit GPS wandern und dann das Pech haben, dass die Batterien leer sind, die stehen dann da und wissen gar nicht wo sie sind, dagegen die mit Karte wissen wo sie sind, selbst wenn sie die Karte verlieren, denn durch den großen Ausschnitt der Karte prägt man sich schon ein, wo man ist.


----------



## Kadauz (18. April 2009)

Denke auch, dass ein GPS Gerät keine Karte ersetzen kann. Das heißt ja aber nicht, dass man nicht beides mitnehmen kann. GPS Daten sind schon sehr interesssant, vorallem wenn man noch Daten wie aktuelle Höhe, gesamte Höhenmeter usw. mit einbringt. Und nach der Wanderung/Fahrt kann man sich ein schönes Höhenprofil erstellen. Schon nett....


----------



## Sunjy (19. April 2009)

Yeah leute.

hätte nich gedacht das soviel leute hier reinschauen^^

Erstmal danke für die ganzen tipps mit dem gps und soweiter.

Grundlegent verstehe ich das problem mit dem akku nich wirklich? habe ich das nich bei jedem pda handy ect. genauso wie beim netbook?

Und ich will das book ja nich als Navi in dem sinn benutzen wie z.B ein Tom Tom im auto sondern nur wenn man mal ne pause macht damit ich reinschauen kann welche wege bzw alternatieven man hat oder ob in der umgebung etwas ist das man ansteuern könnte n schloß oder sowas halt.

Ging mir halt auch darum wenn ich für die ganze streße kartenmatierial mitnehme hab ich von gewicht her mehr als das netbook mit stick und allem drum und dran.. 

Klar als rennfahrer is das zuviel... aber für ne länger MTB Tour fällt das eine kilo nichtmehr so ins gewicht und wie gesagt die karten würden mehr wiegen.

das mit dem empfang in den alpen oder algemein wäre aber doch sehr interesant also wenn Rebel mal seinen bruder fragen würde oder jemand anders da was weiß wäre echt super. 

Gruß sunjy


----------



## rebel4life (20. April 2009)

Also, er meint dass generell der Empfang kein Problem sei, nur darfst du dich nicht in steilen Schluchten befinden, denn da bekommst du nicht ausreichend Satelliten rein.

Also bei mir wiegen die Karten weniger als ein Kilo...


----------



## riedochs (21. April 2009)

Ich hatte genau die gleiche Idee und habe es versucht, allerdings im Auto mit dem Routenplaner vom ADAC (basiert auf Map & Guide). Ging wunderbar. Verwendet habe ich einen USB GPS Empfänger.

Von der Rechenleistung ist der ATOM volkommen ausreichend.


----------



## dot (21. April 2009)

Als GPS Empfaenger wuerde ich in jedem Fall einen mit Sirf III Chip nehmen. Der Sat-Fix ist relativ flott und die Anzahl der empfangenen Sat-Signale ist eigentlich ausreichen. Ok, ich wohne eher auf dem platten Land, von daher...  Ich mache mir wie oben schon einmal erwaehnt eher Sorgen um das Kartenmaterial, denn bei TT & Co ist die "Kartenaufloesung" abseits von Straszen eher "gering". Wenn du unbedingt einen Laptop nehmen moechtest, dann wuerde ich eher in Richtung klein und Intel Atom gehen. Viel Leistung wirst du dafuer ja nicht benoetigten. Von daher kommt es wohl eher auf den eigenen Geschmack an.


----------



## Sunjy (21. April 2009)

Klar wird auf jedenfall ein Netbook

wohl der acer Aspire One 150 mit 1,5Gb Ram und Atom 1,6Ghz das reicht vollkommen für meine bedürfnisse.


Das mit dem GPS chip schnall ich net ganz kannst du mir da mal einen linken bei dem das so geht? 
Hätte nen ganz normalen genommen dachte gps is gps^^ wieder was gelernt bitte um aufklärung^^

Karte hätte ich Google Earth genommen oder kennt da jemand noch was besseres von euch?

Gruß und DAnk Sunjy


----------



## riedochs (22. April 2009)

Ich hatte hier den GPS Empfänger von meinem Schwiegervater vom Schiff. Was Teil ist net teuer.


----------



## Outi (26. April 2009)

Samsung NC10 (Auchtung, den mit den 6 Zellen Akku nehmen !! / viele jubeln einem 3 Zeller unter ....) mit ner schönen GPS Maus (Sirf 3 aufwärts) und dem passenden Programm und dann passt das schon ....

Akkulaufzeit ist genial und das Gerät sowieso.

Bei der Software bin ich selbst noch am suchen aber da ich es als Autonavi einsetzn möchte, wird es wohl auf eine dort passende Navisoftware hinauslaufen (verm. RC Win).


----------



## dot (26. April 2009)

Netter Artikel zu den GPS Chips Welche Maus soll ich kaufen - Chipsätze | Fazit | pocketnavigation.de . Danach stellt sich wohl die Frage wie er angebunden sein soll. Bei meinem fuer das Auto nutze ich BT.


----------



## rebel4life (26. April 2009)

Selbst wenn das Gerät 6 Stunden hält wird das knapp, für ne Tagestour reicht selbst das nicht einmal...


----------

